# Toro Snowmaster 724 QXE review



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

First big snow of the year here in the Omaha valley and we got rain before turning into snow so we currently have 4 inches of heavy heavy wet snow on the ground. A great test for a new snowblower.


Put in fresh gas I had just bought last week and one pull, two pulls and it's on. I would have used the electric start but there was a 2 foot wall of snow in front of the garage door that inhibited movement too much.


And off we go. The snowblower had no problems moving through the snow and it was throwing it a good 30 feet away from me. The quick stick worked great at first but as snow accumulated it became a bit more stubborn to move around. The personal pace was very easy to adapt to and I found myself moving at the exact pace needed to not tax the snowblower.


The end of the driveways were the real challenge with some snowman sized boulders to blow through. I almost, almost killed it once but just going slow and cutting smaller swaths made the job easier. The snowblower is a dream to maneuver and I had no problem turning, backing up etc. Never once did it even think of clogging even a little bit.

Total time for 100 feet of driveway and probably 200 feet of sidewalk was about 45 minutes.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

,Hello and good morning Carterlake



I am so glad to hear that the little varmint worked like the strong steer that it is under harness and plow for you.


If you pick up the Sunday paper today visit a NAPA store today pick up an aerosol can of Fluid Film and give the chute and paddles a coat of Fluid Film using a blue shop towel to wipe the Fluid Film on the chute and spout and the paddles on both sides to make it much more efficient and you will see a big improvement in how it works for you.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

Update 2: 11F outside, light fluffy snow, maybe 3/4 of an inch. Normally I wouldn't even get the snowblower out for this but it's a good test of how well the snowblower works on little to no snow.

Fired right up on the first pull. I don't have any fluid film but I've been using Blaster Dry Lube to great effect. I sprayed down the chute and all the arm parts while the blower was warming up.

Off we go. Much easier to control the second time and I found myself avoiding stopping for uneven spots by gently lifting the front. I also had a lot more time to appreciate the ease at which it maneuvers. The machine glides around corners and turns and it's so light weight that you just pull back when you want to go backwards. Even though it was a light snow, the 724 qxe threw it a good 25-30 feet and cleaned to almost a broom finish. I quickly finished mine and the neighbor's sidewalks and driveways and was back in the house sipping coffee in 10 minutes.


----------

